# Happy Birthday!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oriana,
Hope you have a great day and get lots of spoiling and kisses


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*Oriana is so HAPPY that Daddy wished her a HB! She just wishes her two legged daddy had seen it before he started another thread with a couple of photos.*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=52611


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love the matching tongues or Oriana and Fisher.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Oriana! You are such a pretty girl!!! arty:


----------

